# turbo questions



## toddnissan (Oct 12, 2011)

ok so i am going to install a t3 turbo/w wastegate on my 1999 nissan altima. i know there is other parts such as oil piping, intercooler, oil catch and intake manifolds that need upgrading for this part. 

My two questions are is there any other parts other than the ones listed above that i need?

Also i hear if you spit 8 psi or higher the turbo can break easily, so does this mean i should run it on low psi setting for long lasting purposes?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You should check out: KA-T.org - The Home of 1000+ whp/7 sec Turbo KA's


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

toddnissan said:


> ok so i am going to install a t3 turbo/w wastegate on my 1999 nissan altima. i know there is other parts such as oil piping, intercooler, oil catch and intake manifolds that need upgrading for this part.
> 
> My two questions are is there any other parts other than the ones listed above that i need?
> 
> Also i hear if you spit 8 psi or higher the turbo can break easily, so does this mean i should run it on low psi setting for long lasting purposes?


Invest in a good engine management system like for example APEXI-AFC.

Running high boost pressures doesn't break a turbo but instead will damage an engine; for example: burnt holes in pistons, broken ring lands, bent/broken rods, etc. That's the reason for a good EMS.


----------



## toddnissan (Oct 12, 2011)

ah okay. so a good EMS is probably just as important as the turbo itself as far as how long its gonna last. 

I will get one of those and see how things go, i don't want to run to much boost, a good 30hp-45hp gain from the turbo itself is all im craving, the intercooler will add even more hp as well. I heard you divide 14 psi by the psi the turbo is ran as and you get the percentile for your possible gains so 14/7= 50% more hp [in theory but you should expect 40% because not all turbos are 100% efficient] is this about right?


----------



## toddnissan (Oct 12, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> You should check out: KA-T.org - The Home of 1000+ whp/7 sec Turbo KA's


very useful website. im just working on a veryyyy tight budget im 19 and in college lol. if i could buy everything and pay a mechanic to do all the work i sure as heck would lol. that website is useful for money management and the overboost protector is something i will be including with the turbo. 

Not having to worry about wastegate failure or engine failure would be a major plus


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

man... i have everything you need for a turbo setup. i have a running 95 altima thats been running a turbo at 12lbs for the last 35k miles. about 3-4 years now. im thinking about selling all of it too because im moving and dont want to take the altima with me. this includes EVERYTHING from fuel system to tuning.


----------

